

Amazon reveals game, movie streaming hardware 'Amazon Fire TV' - CrazedGeek
http://www.joystiq.com/2014/04/02/amazon-reveals-game-movie-streaming-hardware-amazon-fire-tv/

======
dgreensp
Sigh. Another device?

Apparently it's some law of nature that every giant tech company must have a
set-top box, in addition to: an email service, an app store, a phone, a
tablet, a cloud storage service, a music store, a book store, a cloud
computing service... and a dozen other me-too products.

Next up is Amazon Maps and Amazon Docs.

